# Disgusted



## sherlocksgirls (7 August 2012)

How did Lee Pearson celibrate Britains "FIRST" Dressage gold medal today. 

Not a mention


----------



## LizzieJ (7 August 2012)

eh?


----------



## rachel_s (7 August 2012)

What do you mean?


----------



## Equibrit (7 August 2012)

OP means Lee Pearson won GB's first dressage OLYMPIC gold medal. 

A bit silly really as he won a PARALYMPIC GOLD MEDAL.

Not the same thing at all. I don't think they'd mind if he decided to competed in Grand Prix classes.


----------



## *hic* (7 August 2012)

He won a large number of Paralympic Golds - 9 IIRC


----------



## jrp204 (7 August 2012)

I assume you are referring to the fact that Lee has more than a few gold medals as a Paralympian.


----------



## Penny Less (7 August 2012)

I have just watched the BBC 6 pm news and they mentioned all the medals won by Team GB today, EXCEPT the Dressage !  Its obviously not pc to be  an "elite" sport.


----------



## -Sj- (7 August 2012)

It's quite bad really, lots of mentions for Sir Chris but the team dressage seems to be getting left out. Not alot of mentions for the SJ yesterday either though. I don' understand it at all


----------



## KingfisherBlue (7 August 2012)

Yeah, the dressage team's achievement was truly fantastic. The dearth of general news coverage compared to other Olympic sports is annoying....

...but at least Carl, Laura and Charlotte now have their own Royal Mail stamp 

http://shop.royalmail.com/team-gb-g...lotte-dujardin-carl-hester/invt/sku00201220u/

Oh, and painting post boxes gold too (read the blurb on link page).


----------



## jodie3 (7 August 2012)

I've been listening to Radio 2 and they have certainly been mentioning the equestrian medals all day.  
Chris Evans was talking to the show jumpers this am and Simon Mayo chose 'equestrian' as his theme songs and finished the show with Champion the wonder horse in their honour!!
Didn't most of the daily papers have the show jumpers on their front covers?


----------



## TeamChaser (7 August 2012)

Has been mentioned repeatedly on Radio 2 this afternoon (Simon Mayo even dedicated his show to Equestrian themed songs with the final song of his show being Champion the Wonder Horse ) and on the Olympic news on the BBC 1 and 2 channels


An interview with the showjumpers also appeared on Gaby Logan's show on BBC 1 last night (very funny interview ) and they were on Chris Evans breakfast show this morning on Radio 2 - a little worse for wear after what was clearly a helluva party last night! I think the dressage team will be on Chris' show tomorrow morning as well


I think we can stop bashing the brodcasters now  I for one have been impressed with the coverage and think the BBC have done a great job of giving fair air time to all sports (bear in mind the number of sports there are being contested) and recognising the achievements of our Olympians


----------



## TeamChaser (7 August 2012)

jodie3 said:



			I've been listening to Radio 2 and they have certainly been mentioning the equestrian medals all day.  
Chris Evans was talking to the show jumpers this am and Simon Mayo chose 'equestrian' as his theme songs and finished the show with Champion the wonder horse in their honour!!
Didn't most of the daily papers have the show jumpers on their front covers?
		
Click to expand...

Snap Jodie3!!!  Cross posted


----------



## MotherOfChickens (7 August 2012)

there was nice coverage in some of the nationals today-even the Guardian had a good piece-on the sjing, plus they were on breakfast telly. 

there are a lot of sports and even though we love it, it's still very niche. am sure that the equestrian teams success will open people's minds up a bit.


----------



## Supertrooper (7 August 2012)

Alma - I'm sure they had it on 6pm news, well i'm sure I saw it??!!


----------



## NeverSayNever (7 August 2012)

it was on the 6 o clock news


----------



## ladyt25 (7 August 2012)

Well, I haven't seen or heard half the coverage people have mentioned here but the bits I have seen, pretty much all of them have covered the success of the dressage today and the jumping yesterday (I was there, it was fab so don't need to see the coverage anyway!  )

I think the coverage of everything has be fantastic actually - compared to what other country's coverage has been  - Asian countries very much focussing on table tennis and badminton in the main and Australia only showing coverage of the sports they are good at! My sister and her boyfriend have cone over from India and said the coverage there is terrible. The BBC/UK coverage has been excellent in my opinion.


----------



## holzrokz (7 August 2012)

I have just watched the BBC 6 pm news and they mentioned all the medals won by Team GB today, EXCEPT the Dressage ! Its obviously not pc to be an "elite" sport. 




They did a massive bit on it on the bbc news channel, saying how amazing it was as we had never won a medal in olympic dressage let along gold. Then did an interview with someone in the know in dressage? sorry forgot the persons name but the newsreader was really interested and asking lots of questions and saying how good it was for the sport as a lot of (non-horsey) people don't know/understand it. If we now win medals in the individuals then they can't not mention equestrian sport more and lots more people will hopefully take an interest


----------



## dieseldog (7 August 2012)

Here is their interview on Olympics Tonight http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01lwcvj/Olympics_Tonight_London_2012_Day_10/ Its at the start of the show.

Highlights include Scott Brash's motivation for winning gold and Skeltons impressive list of injuries...


----------



## Jenni_ (7 August 2012)

The Daily Mirror stated that the 'Mens showjumping team' won the gold 

and the Sun called a flying chage a 'flying canter' last week....


----------



## lagartijamick (7 August 2012)

Jenni_ said:



			The Daily Mirror stated that the 'Mens showjumping team' won the gold 

Click to expand...

LOL!!

I don't recall seeing any Ladies jumping for us yesterday.


----------



## Equibrit (23 August 2012)

Lee Pearson when asked;

What are you looking forward to most about the London Paralympic Games?

 "It being over. I've got so much pressure on me to do well and there are so many good up-and-coming riders. I want to get the last New Year Honour, which I'm sure if I were able-bodied I would have had before now. I don't think there's any able-bodied person who's had to get 20-odd gold medals before they've been knighted. If I do retire, I 
want to retire with everything that I deserve."

http://paralympics.channel4.com/the-athletes/athleteid=444/qa.html


----------



## TeamChaser (23 August 2012)

Equibrit said:



			Lee Pearson when asked;

What are you looking forward to most about the London Paralympic Games?

 "It being over. I've got so much pressure on me to do well and there are so many good up-and-coming riders. I want to get the last New Year Honour, which I'm sure if I were able-bodied I would have had before now. I don't think there's any able-bodied person who's had to get 20-odd gold medals before they've been knighted. If I do retire, I 
want to retire with everything that I deserve."

http://paralympics.channel4.com/the-athletes/athleteid=444/qa.html

Click to expand...

Seriously??!! Fantastic competitor and talent he may be but that attitude stinks! What a whiner! There are many who achieve in the face of adversity and don't necessarily get the recognition they deserve!!


----------



## Bearskin (23 August 2012)

An interview which took place at least 16 months ago.  He describes Totilas as "a new dressage horse on the scene".  

Not sure it is relevant.


----------



## TeamChaser (23 August 2012)

Relevant to what  



Perhaps his opinion/attitude has changed over the intervening months.  A shame if not given the wonderful spirit of the games we've seen so far


----------



## starr_g (24 August 2012)

BBC Scotland has just done their sports report from Blair Horse Trials. Olympic medals are definitely raising the profile of equestrian sports in the "normal" media.


----------



## Goldenstar (25 August 2012)

Equibrit said:



			Lee Pearson when asked;

What are you looking forward to most about the London Paralympic Games?

 "It being over. I've got so much pressure on me to do well and there are so many good up-and-coming riders. I want to get the last New Year Honour, which I'm sure if I were able-bodied I would have had before now. I don't think there's any able-bodied person who's had to get 20-odd gold medals before they've been knighted. If I do retire, I 
want to retire with everything that I deserve."

http://paralympics.channel4.com/the-athletes/athleteid=444/qa.html

Click to expand...

Nothing sounds worse than a top sportsman whineing
So I'll just addd him to my list if whineing sportsmen I dislike.


----------



## Koala Kate (25 August 2012)

He's got a chip on his shoulder the size of a King Edward. Always has been and always will be a whinger. It's all " Look at Poor me " . Horrid little man with no manners .


----------



## Coppershoes (27 August 2012)

Lee can be arrogant at time but nobody deserves the email he put on his facebook fan page the other day that he recieved this week Discusting !......................


."Dear Lee

I do not want to be disparaging, but to call yourself an "International athlete" as you did in C
ome Dine With Me, needs some questioning.

How many people with your disability are there in the UK? Two hundred perhaps?

How many of these two hundred actually indulge in equestrian activity? I would imagine about twenty.

So, to be chosen for the Great Britain team, is not being chosen out of the 70 million in the UK, but being chosen out of about twenty people.

So, to call yourself an international athlete, is a bit of a stretch!

And your nine gold medals, in the light of this examination of what your sport means, is somewhat diluted don't you think?

Regards

**** ****** "


----------

